# Glofish



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a glofish tank? If so do you have a link?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't like them. They just look so unnatural(because they are...)

they don't match anything in a planted tank and stand out like a sore thumb. (imo of course)


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

It's what is wrong with the fish/aquarium industry. It's on the same level as selling bettas to people who want to keep them in a glass cup.

Fish are beautiful creatures already, there's no need for us to inject them with crap from jellyfish or however they make it (dyes or things-from-jellyfish is what I've read).

But if you're really interested in a glofish tank get some plastic plants, some neon gravel, fake plastic "no-fishing" signs, and you're set. It doesn't count as a planted tank though so don't bother making a tank journal heh


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

fusiongt said:


> It's what is wrong with the fish/aquarium industry. It's on the same level as selling bettas to people who want to keep them in a glass cup.
> 
> Fish are beautiful creatures already, there's no need for us to inject them with crap from jellyfish or however they make it (dyes or things-from-jellyfish is what I've read).
> 
> But if you're really interested in a glofish tank get some plastic plants, some neon gravel, fake plastic "no-fishing" signs, and you're set. It doesn't count as a planted tank though so don't bother making a tank journal heh


come on, this guy asked for tanks, not lectures. 
haven't you ever heard of "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all?" i'd understand your anger if he had actually said or done anything wrong, but he HASN'T. 

do your research before you rant: glofish are perfectly humane, whether you like them or not. they're not injected with anything, their GENES have been modified with properties of jellyfish and coral genes. they're not caused any pain or lack of normal fishy function by this modification, and if you think THAT'S inhumane, you better stop eating most vegetables, as a lot of vegetable seeds are genetically modified by agricultural scientists now to grow more favorably. 

come off it, you might not like glofish but other people do, and if they're kept in an adequately-sized tank with adequate filtration, heating and tankmates like any other zebra danio or black (white?)-skirt tetra, respectively, then it's a fine thing to do, certainly nowhere near as inhumane as keeping blood parrot cichlids or fancy goldfish, and not even close to being in the same league as keeping bettas in tiny cups. 

just because something's not your cup of tea doesn't make it wrong, get over it. 

OP: there are zebra danio and something-skirt tetra glofish out now that i know of, house them like you would the normal varieties of the respective species.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Yep you're right, I didn't know that much about it. I thought they were the same as painted fish but they aren't so I'll do more research on it. I don't know much about them because last I checked they were illegal in California where I live so never have seen them. I won't comment on why they're illegal as you're right, that's not what the topic is.


If glofish are your cup of tea, I would say just do the planted tank however you want but have a timer for a black light so at night they'll really shine. (Do house the fish in a much larger tank than this video though)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1xbk7M1yIo


And an example of Petco marketing their glofish and glofish specific tanks (with black lights and matching fake plants)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tP-ncvhKWw&feature=related


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

fusiongt said:


> ^ Yep you're right, I didn't know that much about it. I thought they were the same as painted fish but they aren't so I'll do more research on it. I don't know much about them because last I checked they were illegal in California where I live so never have seen them. I won't comment on why they're illegal as you're right, that's not what the topic is.
> 
> 
> If glofish are your cup of tea, I would say just do the planted tank however you want but have a timer for a black light so at night they'll really shine. (Do house the fish in a much larger tank than this video though)
> ...


glad you've come around- but OP, while it would look cool, i wouldn't do black lights as it can damage both fish and plants


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

This should answer your questions. I personally like my glofish that I inherited from my son after he grew tired of them.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.glofish.com/faq.asp


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

Debates about the fish aside I hate how they are marketed. My PetSmart has a small section of Glofish "tanks" that are not much more than 2.5 gal containers with black lights. Glofish are danios and still need room to swim, so an adequately sized tank (20+ gals) with proper filtration, etc. is still needed. Blacklight might be OK in very small doses (an hour or two per day) but it shouldn't be the sole light for the aquarium. Just IMO


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard that glo fish colors fade in time?


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

librarygirl said:


> Debates about the fish aside I hate how they are marketed. My PetSmart has a small section of Glofish "tanks" that are not much more than 2.5 gal containers with black lights. Glofish are danios and still need room to swim, so an adequately sized tank (20+ gals) with proper filtration, etc. is still needed. Blacklight might be OK in very small doses (an hour or two per day) but it shouldn't be the sole light for the aquarium. Just IMO


Yes, very good point. Most Americans get into the hobby (and that's the target audience for glo-fish) with a very small tank, and keeping danios in anything under 28" (36 or 48 would be much better) is a horrible idea.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I've kept glofish danios in the past. I liked them alot, BUT, they were not healthy fish. I bought them from different sources both local and online, but no matter where I got them from they suffered from so many different ailments that once the last one died I swore never to get them again. I've had them develop tumors, dropsy, wasting/skinny disease and this was not all at once but over a period of about a year. 

I have had conversations in other forums with people who have had the exact same problems with them. Whether their immune systems are compromised due to inbreeding I can't say, but something is not right with them. I believe they negatively affected the overall health of my tank.

Each time I see them at the store I really have to resist the urge to buy more of them. I think they are lovely and their bright colors look awesome with black gravel and healthy green plants.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

And no their color doesn't fade - it's part of their DNA, not a dye.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

CatB said:


> glad you've come around- but OP, while it would look cool, i wouldn't do black lights as it can damage both fish and plants


There is different types of uv-light. Blacklights give mainly UVA which is pretty harmless. UV-filters and sterilizers use UVB and UVC.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe you should do some research before giving lectures guys. Glo fish are not injected, dyed, tattooed, put in hormone baths or any of the other disgusting things that peple can do to 'improve' fish. They are just genetically modified, It probably has less inherent cruelty than selective breeding.

I bet you guys eat GM food. IMO GM crops are a far bigger problem due to the risk of cross pollination with wild and non-GM crops.

OP: Sorry never even seen a Glofish myself let alone photographed one, they aren't imported to the UK. Probably illegal and there wouldn't be a market for them here.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

m8e said:


> There is different types of uv-light. Blacklights give mainly UVA which is pretty harmless. UV-filters and sterilizers use UVB and UVC.


Isn't UVA the one with a wavelength long enough to penetrate the skin and damage your collagen cells? CBA to look it up but I don't think its entirely harmless.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

ony said:


> Isn't UVA the one with a wavelength long enough to penetrate the skin and damage your collagen cells? CBA to look it up but I don't think its entirely harmless.


I didn't say entirely.:icon_smil
Yes, uva can do some damage. But it isn't likely that a blacklight will do any. I mean the fish isn't damaged by sunlight even if they are outside 24/7.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

wendyjo said:


> I've kept glofish danios in the past. I liked them alot, BUT, they were not healthy fish. I bought them from different sources both local and online, but no matter where I got them from they suffered from so many different ailments that once the last one died I swore never to get them again. I've had them develop tumors, dropsy, wasting/skinny disease and this was not all at once but over a period of about a year.
> 
> I have had conversations in other forums with people who have had the exact same problems with them. Whether their immune systems are compromised due to inbreeding I can't say, but something is not right with them. I believe they negatively affected the overall health of my tank.
> 
> Each time I see them at the store I really have to resist the urge to buy more of them. I think they are lovely and their bright colors look awesome with black gravel and healthy green plants.


that they're sick might just be because they're sold through big chain stores like petsmart who don't usually keep fish properly... a lot of different fish are inbred for certain qualities and they're not always sick  
it could be a function of mixed genes i suppose but i've heard of people keeping healthy glofish, so i'm not sure.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had my glofish going on 4 yrs now and I haven't lost one yet. My yellow looks like she's full of eggs rite now I've been debating on trying to save them. I've bought a breeder box and in the next couple of days I'll put her and a male in their.
My moonlight (blue LEDs) really make them stand out at night so you don't need a blacklght. My light cycle is 8 hrs photoperiod, 8 hours moonlight ,8 hours nothing.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

CatB said:


> that they're sick might just be because they're sold through big chain stores like petsmart who don't usually keep fish properly... a lot of different fish are inbred for certain qualities and they're not always sick
> it could be a function of mixed genes i suppose but i've heard of people keeping healthy glofish, so i'm not sure.


As I said - I purchased them from different sources, not just the big chain stores. Heck I had even ordered some online before they were available at the big box stores.

Perhaps they have improved over the years, but it's not a chance I'm willing to take. I do love them tho.


----------



## Mk4Gti (Dec 16, 2010)

My girlfriend has glo-fish in her 20 gallon long fully planted with RCS. She has a few pink and a few purple. When shopping for them the majority of them did look unhealthy but I was very selective and only got good ones for her. They are about 2 years old right now and have had no problems with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Jegli09 said:


> I heard that glo fish colors fade in time?


\

There is a charger from Tetra to recharge them periodically. It uses a special laser tri-anode LED that re-sequences the genes involved. 

That's the rumor I'm starting this week. 
I'm doing pretty well with the one that glofish are hand injected with radio active tatoo dyes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

ony said:


> Maybe you should do some research before giving lectures guys. Glo fish are not injected, dyed, tattooed, put in hormone baths or ...
> I bet you guys eat GM food. IMO GM crops are a far bigger problem due to the risk of cross pollination with wild and non-GM crops.
> .


Glofish sushi. The best of two worlds. 
http://www.glowingsushi.com/
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2012/03/glofish-next-sushi-fad
http://www.genomicgastronomy.com/glowing-sushi/


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> I've had my glofish going on 4 yrs now and I haven't lost one yet. My yellow looks like she's full of eggs rite now I've been debating on trying to save them. I've bought a breeder box and in the next couple of days I'll put her and a male in their.
> My moonlight (blue LEDs) really make them stand out at night so you don't need a blacklght. My light cycle is 8 hrs photoperiod, 8 hours moonlight ,8 hours nothing.


You do realize that intentional breeding of GloFish is illegal don't you?



> 4) *Intentional breeding* and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is *strictly prohibited*.


Segrest and 5D Tropical have the license in the US.



> 2) GloFish® is a trademark owned by Yorktown Technologies (Registration No. 3,056,697), and cannot be used in connection with the promotion or sale of any ornamental fish other than authentic GloFish® fluorescent fish, which are exclusively produced by Segrest Farms, Inc and 5-D Tropical, Inc.



Of course Segrest, 5D and Ekk Will are all owned by Merriwether Capital even though they try to keep there folksy kind of reputation it's a large corporation.​
And of course you can't buy them outside the US nor in Kalifornia.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I loved my glow fish and they were very pretty in my planted tank. Their bright colors swimming in and out of the dark green leaves was striking. They were also active, playful and fun to watch. 

Unfortunately I had the same issue Wendy did. I could not keep them alive. They would be good for a couple months and then just start to waste away until they died. None of my other fish had issues. I kept buying glofish thinking it would be different. I also got them from multiple sources.

I finally gave up. If they could make them hardier I'd get more in a minute.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> You do realize that intentional breeding of GloFish is illegal don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that in the fine print when I bought them. O wait I don't think they gave me a contract or had a disclaimer posted. For me I don't think it would matter everything turns into fishfood . I don't sell anything and when I decide to let something out of my tanks I just give it away and that is always plants. So I think I'll do what I was going to anyways.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Upon further research it would be a waste of time because they supposedly carry unfertilizable eggs. There site also says its not illegal to breed them just to sell their offspring. Which makes no sense if the eggs are not fertile.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Upon further research it would be a waste of time because they supposedly carry unfertilizable eggs. There site also says its not illegal to breed them just to sell their offspring. Which makes no sense if the eggs are not fertile.


Not according to their website:



> *Exactly how is the fluorescent protein gene added to the fish?*
> Every line of GloFish® fluorescent fish (i.e. Starfire Red®, Electric Green®, Sunburst Orange®, Cosmic Blue™, and Galactic Purple™) starts with a single fish. The general process of developing fluorescent fish, as illustrated in this chart, begins by adding a fluorescence gene to the fish before it hatches from its egg. Once the gene integrates into the genome (i.e., genetic code) of the embryo, the developing fish will be able to pass the fluorescence gene along to its offspring upon maturity. *Because of this, the gene only needs to be added to one embryo; from that point forward, all subsequent fluorescent fish are the result of traditional breeding.*


It is supposed that they are given a hyperbaric treatment before sale but it is possible efficacy is not 100% since I do know someone who did have fry from a pair/

Reread the quote I have about breeding them.



> *Intentional breeding* and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is *strictly prohibited*.


And/or is the operative wording.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I guess I'll have to fine my harpoon and hold it against their head so the will quite doing the nasty. :eek5:
But thanks for the info. 
You have to love the internet because I can find info stating both sides is accurate. 
I am still looking for that contract I was given and for the life of me I can't find it.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

the eggs are fertile. If you breed color x same color you get that color of fry. If you X breed the colors you get albino so dont expect a Tie Dye looking fish 
Its not illegal to breed but it is to sell.... it mentions nothing about giving the fish away for free with a "rehome fee" there is always a loop in the system ;-)


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Glofish seem kind of... insulting. It's completely unnatural, and ridiculous looking.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> the eggs are fertile. If you breed color x same color you get that color of fry. If you X breed the colors you get albino so dont expect a Tie Dye looking fish
> Its not illegal to breed but it is to sell.... it mentions nothing about giving the fish away for free with a "rehome fee" there is always a loop in the system ;-)


What part of "*Intentional breeding* and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is *strictly prohibited*" would lead you to believe it is legal to breed them? Parse the sentence. By that I mean remove the word "and" before the shilling stroke and it reads : *"Intentional breeding* or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFish® fluorescent ornamental fish is *strictly prohibited."

*If the "/or" wasn't there than you can breed them but not sell trade or barter. but alas it has the "and/or" It is illegal to breed them.There doesn't need to be a contract. It is a PATENTED item.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Glofish seem kind of... insulting. It's completely unnatural, and ridiculous looking.


i don't like them either, but that's your personal choice- the OP was never asking for peoples' opinions, so i'm not sure why everyone is offering them?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Unless your teaching did you miss that part. 
Hey son come here I need to teach you something.
I did miss read the eggs where unfertilizable.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I am through with this so I'm unsubsribing. I think there is a mute button around here somewhere. Muhahhahahah!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Unless your teaching did you miss that part.
> Hey son come here I need to teach you something.
> I did miss read the eggs where unfertilizable.





> GloFish® fluorescent fish are licensed under one or more United States patents. Reproduction (breeding) of GloFish® is *permitted only for educational use by teachers and students in bona fide educational institutions;* however, any sale, barter, or trade of the offspring from such reproduction is strictly prohibited.


No. I didn't miss it. But there is still this caveat:


> bona fide educational institutions


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

I think this whole Glo-Fish fiasco is ridiculous, they're certainly more natural than most goldfish varieties...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Glofish sushi. The best of two worlds.
> http://www.glowingsushi.com/
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2012/03/glofish-next-sushi-fad
> http://www.genomicgastronomy.com/glowing-sushi/



ok, the glofish sushi really did me in. Yuk! So, next time I'm hungry I can just dip my net & munch on a tetra or two...lol


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

WallaceGrover said:


> I think this whole Glo-Fish fiasco is ridiculous, they're certainly more natural than most goldfish varieties...


exactly, and when did the OP ask for everyone's personal opinions? this thread should be shut down


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

CatB said:


> exactly, and when did the OP ask for everyone's personal opinions? this thread should be shut down


So every thread that diverges should be closed? We'd have 72.7% of all threads closed by that logic. At least we're still talking about Glofish.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like I have to move my tank into my classroom. That will be fun. Thanks for being the watch dog.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I think they're neat looking, but illegal in Canada to have.

As for the un-natural looking comment, most of what we keep in aquariums in un-natural looking. How many fish are selectively bred for a color that looks nice to us but would get them eaten in a second in nature? 99% of the shrimp we keep are selectively bred and inbred beyond nature to allow us to have neat looking color. They are genetically changed and now breed glowing babies. Lots of creatures glow.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone else find it disturbing that you can patent a life form?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I think they're neat looking, but illegal in Canada to have.
> 
> As for the un-natural looking comment, most of what we keep in aquariums in un-natural looking. How many fish are selectively bred for a color that looks nice to us but would get them eaten in a second in nature? 99% of the shrimp we keep are selectively bred and inbred beyond nature to allow us to have neat looking color. They are genetically changed and now breed glowing babies. Lots of creatures glow.


The difference is GE can't happen naturally. A tomato will never have fish DNA. (Yes. It's been done) Hybridization can, and does happen in nature. A Snook will never breed with a Sunfish. Hybridization takes the desired quality and brings it to the front.

They're not sold outside the USA



> *Are GloFish® fluorescent fish available outside of the United States?*
> GloFish® fluorescent fish are currently available for purchase only within the United States. We have no plans to ship our fish to other countries at this time, but we will update this web page if this status changes.
> *Why can’t I buy GloFish® fluorescent fish in Australia, Canada, or Europe?*
> *At present, Australia, Canada, and Europe prohibit the marketing of any genetically modified organisms,* including our tropical fluorescent fish, until they are cleared through an extremely complex and costly review process. For now, due to the time, expense, and uncertainty involved with the approval process, we have no plans to submit an application in either Canada or Europe.


Smart countries.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

wow my i started this tread and i broke my puter. man yall have strong opinions on glofish.

i bet some one could make a sick glofish tank


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Jegli09 said:


> I heard that glo fish colors fade in time?


Im pretty sure that they are more colorful under stress and poor water conditions


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

They are not bad. The colors don't look like dyes but actually part of their skin. Well looks kind of like dyed when young but as they age it seems to blend in more. The newer blue striped one looks really cool. My long-finned Zebra Danio bred with the yellow one. :hihi: They are pretty hardy fish to me. They lasted through the initial cycling period. 2 out of 3 are still alive and kicking after 1 year.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

steven p said:


> Im pretty sure that they are more colorful under stress and poor water conditions


Its true! http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4988


----------



## Chijeff (Jan 10, 2013)

*Danios vs Tetras*

I've not been very successful with the Danios, despite multiple sources. I think it's the inbreeding (spinal curvature etc, sudden death), the White Skirts (tetras) are amazing though, electric green or whatever their called.
I've had a school of 5 in a ten gallon tank under an actinic light and they are thriving. I have a few small albino corys in there too that keep laying eggs.
They look cool under the actinic light as well.


----------



## cytoplasmic streaming (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, glow fish are very eyecatching. Unfortunately every one that I've had eventually weakens, often develops tumors and fails with a much foreshortened lifespan. The comment that they are probably strongly inbred makes sense, but inserting foreign genes into an existing organism might also be the problem. Makes me wonder if the crazies who riot about GMO's might be on to something! I will stick with non GMO aquarium fish in the future !


----------

